# Size for vinyl numbers on jerseys?



## JesusFreak

I am getting ready to cut vinyl numbers for jerseys... 8" numbers. When I have two digit numbers with the varsity font they are 10" in width. Do I simply make the width smaller having the numbers elongated a bit or is there another trick to it. Is there a standard width for two digit numbers? Also how far from the neckline do I align the top of the numbers. Thanks.
Jon


----------



## JesusFreak

bump............


----------



## XYLisa

Hey Jon, I use a lot of 8" numbers, width depends on whether you're doing youth or adult shirts.
Adults I keep the width around 11 - 11.5", youth varies so much on the size you almost have to check each size for what it will accept. The larger youth tees I do around 9-10" wide, X small and Small I cut the size down to 6" Height.

Good rule of thumb is 4 fingers down from the collar (obviously depends on the size of your hand) which works out to 3 or 4". Youth I keep a little closer unless I'm adding sponsors.


----------



## COEDS

I cut my names at 2inches and nothing wider than 12 inches accross and I make my numbers 8 inches tall . I space the number 2 inches down from the bottom of the name. .... JB


----------



## JesusFreak

COEDS said:


> I cut my names at 2inches and nothing wider than 12 inches accross and I make my numbers 8 inches tall . I space the number 2 inches down from the bottom of the name. .... JB


I'm not putting names on them though


----------



## COEDS

JesusFreak said:


> I'm not putting names on them though


I would either stay with 8 inches or maybe got to inches. I think if the number gets to big it doesn't look right. .... JB


----------



## JesusFreak

COEDS said:


> I would either stay with 8 inches or maybe got to inches. I think if the number gets to big it doesn't look right. .... JB


I think you misunderstood me.... I cut the numbers 8" tall but wanted to know how far from the neckline to go. I ended up pressing them 5.25 inches down on large sizes and slightly more for larger sizes and they turned out good. Thanks for everyones help.
Jon


----------



## COEDS

Ok sorry Jon for the mix up. I would have suggested 5.5 -6 inches fro the neck line. Good luck. ...... JB


----------



## lgiglio1

You mentioned varsity font, is that the font with the outline or without one. I have a varsity vx font on my computer (no outline) and my computer crashed and had to be wiped out. Since then, I cannot find that same font.


----------



## Sports4Less

Try collegiate font. I also use Stahl's varsity font.


----------



## DuffTerrall

If you do a lot of numbers, Stahls also sells them in precut packs of ten. They don't match up with the numbers in Stahl's Varsity font though, so if it's just for a couple of jerseys may not be worth it.


----------



## edward1210

JesusFreak said:


> I'm not putting names on them though


 High School Sports Uniform Guidelines « Heat Press Ed. 101


----------



## edward1210

[media]http://www.kellys-sports.com/graphics/NFHS%20Uniform%20Rules.pdf[/media]


----------



## selanac

Lisa, It might be listed as SF Collegiate Font.


----------



## binki

use athletic font, kern the numbers to be .25" apart. a 10" high 99 might be 12" wide but that is ok. 

8 to 12 inches high for adult (basketball to football) and 6 inch for little kids. 

rather than stretch the numbers you can contour them then stretch and it wont look as noticeable on the elongation.


----------



## 8th Day

What is the rule or standard to the arc of the names on baseball jerseys?
If there is no accepted standard (personally I've always just produced the arc by eye in my graphics program), what method or personal rule do you guys use to arc the lettering?

Looking for better/more proper ways of doing this.


----------



## selanac

This is interesting. I've never heard of a rule. Our customers tell us what they want.


----------



## HipArtvark

Very helpful… TYSM!!


XYLisa said:


> Hey Jon, I use a lot of 8" numbers, width depends on whether you're doing youth or adult shirts.
> Adults I keep the width around 11 - 11.5", youth varies so much on the size you almost have to check each size for what it will accept. The larger youth tees I do around 9-10" wide, X small and Small I cut the size down to 6" Height.
> 
> Good rule of thumb is 4 fingers down from the collar (obviously depends on the size of your hand) which works out to 3 or 4". Youth I keep a little closer unless I'm adding sponsors.


----------

